# Russia’s First S*x Robot Brothel Opens Ahead Of World Cup – Ladun Liadi’s Blog



## ese (May 10, 2018)

Russia’s first sex robot brothel is seeking to attract clients attending next month’s World Cup including England fans and even players taking part in this summers tournament. 

The Dolls Hotel has just opened its doors amid the high-rise skyscrapers of the Moscow business zone in …







Read more via Ladun Liadi’s Blog – https://ift.tt/2IvJVQV 

Get More  Nigeria Sports News


----------

